# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] eMMC ISP MODULE Version 2.02 - 22nd May 2020

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - eMMC ISP MODULE Version : 2.02*   *Release Notes:*  *Supported Functions :*  *Read System Info.**Reset FRP**Factory Reset | Format**Format | FRP**Factory Reset [VIVO] without data loss**Factory Reset [OPPO] without data loss**Read Pattern < 6**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Reset All Screen Locks [VIVO]**Reset MI Account | FRP**Bootloader Unlock Xiaomi**S2**Y2**Redmi Note 5A Prime**Redmi Note 7 (onc)**Redmi Y3 (onc_lite)**Reset All Screen Locks**List Partitions**Wipe Selected Partitions**Read Selected Partitions**Write Selected Partitions**Write MTK Scatter* *Backup XML Firmware**Write Qualcomm XML Firmware*  *Samsung Flasher  New!*   Supports read and write Pit                 Supports tar.md5 and lz4 Flashing                 4 files or Single file write Support                 Supports to write even Single Partition  *Read DUMP New!**Write DUMP New!*   Can write even  Dump from other Tools  *Erase eMMC New!**Minor GUI Modification*  *Supported Brands :*  *Acer**Advan**AGM**Alcatel**Amazon**Asus**bga**Coolpad**Gionee**Honor**HTC**Huawei**Infocus**Intex**LeEco**Lenovo**Letv**LG**Meizu**Micromax**Mito**Motorola**Nokia**OmegaPrime**Oppo**Polytron**Prestigio**Realme**Samsung**Sharp**Sky**Smartfren**Sony**Tesla**Texet**Vivo**Xiaomi**Zopo**ZTE**Other Brands...* *Added More ISP Pinout Images for :*  *Acer**Advan**AGM**Alcatel**Amazon**Asus**Coolpad**Gionee**Honor**HTC**Huawei**Infocus**Intex**LeEco**Lenovo**Letv**LG**Meizu**Micromax**Mito**Motorola**Nokia**OmegaPrime**Oppo**Polytron**Prestigio**Realme**Samsung**Sharp**Sky**Smartfren**Sony**Tesla**Texet**Vivo**Xiaomi**Zopo**ZTE* *WARNING : IMEI          Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is   Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone   Back .            We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal  Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

